# coordinating your van and your outfit



## Gruntilda (Mar 7, 2018)

Anybody else do this?  I am now working on a St. Patricky green look for both my outfit and my van.


----------



## NiamhACPC (Mar 7, 2018)

I saw someone with an argyle van and shirt. They looked fabulous together.


----------



## PaperCat (Mar 8, 2018)

i never thought to do this but it seems nifty.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Mar 9, 2018)

I keep my van in the "wave" pattern with orange and white to emulate an old VW bus, because it's my dream car. I dress my avi like me irl and/or my mayor Aerin, both of which would never wear orange in any capacity. XD


----------

